# ISO French Onion Soup Recipe



## jmusser (Mar 5, 2021)

Wife and I rally love some good French Onion soup. Haven't found a recipe for home made that was any good really. Anyone have any ideas to share? Could be dutch overn, instant pot, crockpot, etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2021)

Jarod I am sorry I do not have a post on this but here is my recipe if you can understand it.
                                Onion Soup

 3-5 medium onions  ( Caramelized )
 2 tbs butter
 splash olive oil
 1/2 tsp salt
 pepper to taste
 pinch of thyme
 splash worshire sauce
 2 tbs sherry
 3 tbs flour ( add to the Bones while roasting )
 splash of gravy master


 2 Quarts beef stock
   Beef Stock Recipe below

 Beef stock 3 to 5 beef bones roasted with some diced cellery
 and 2 cloves of garlic,drizzle with olive oil. Roast for 1 hr
 turn them over after 30 minutes.Bring to top of stove add 2quarts
 water,plus a few bullion cubes.
 The cheese for the top is up to you
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2021)

My son does one that's pretty good . He does it in oven safe crocks for each person . I'll have to ask him .


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 5, 2021)

I like the Julia Child recipe.  I remember watching her in the 70's and she would use a blowtorch for the final crust instead of broiling like the recipe calls for.  But anyways, this is the real deal.






						Julia Child’s French Onion Soup
					






					juliachildsrecipes.com


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 5, 2021)

Famous-Barr's French Onion Soup Recipe
					

This is the original recipe, to which I substituted spelt flour for wheat, and made my own beef broth (used Pacific Natural Organic for calories).  Bread and cheese for serving not included in nutrition information.




					recipes.sparkpeople.com
				










This is a legendary soup around the area, that is still carried on by countless restaurants. It's that good. Simple, and good.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 5, 2021)

This isn't really a French Onion soup but it is really good and we both love it. Sort of a twist on things.

1 large sweet onion chopped
1 lb smoked beef
¼ pound of butter
2 ½ cups vegetable broth
2 T Worcestershire sauce
1 ½ T Beef bouillon
2 t Black pepper
1 t Garlic powder
½ t Anise
½ t salt

Saute onion in butter on medium heat till translucent
Add beef if not already cooked and brown on all sides
Add broth and all spices. Simmer on low approximately 30 minutes till onion is soft and flavors have melded.
Put soup in bowl and add toasted, buttered, garlic bread
Top with any good melting cheese and put under broiler till cheese is melted and starting to brown.
Eat with caution. It will be hot!!

Robert


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

These all sound great and fairly easy to do.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 6, 2021)

Chef John has some great recipes..



			https://www.youtube.com/c/foodwishes/search?query=onion%20soup


----------



## jmusser (Mar 6, 2021)

You guys are awesome! Thank you all for the recipes!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 6, 2021)

And here I was just recently asking the wife if she had any FOS recipes.     Thanks all for the contributions.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 6, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I like the Julia Child recipe.  I remember watching her in the 70's and she would use a blowtorch for the final crust instead of broiling like the recipe calls for.  But anyways, this is the real deal.
> 
> This is good one
> David


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 6, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> This is good one
> David



There are some longer 'blow torch cookery' clips out there, but this one is pretty good.  Letterman asks her if she learned this in the Marines which is ironic because during WWII Julia  was an agent for the the OSS intelligence agency.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2021)

Sounds excellent Richie!
We love onion soup, just loaded with onions!!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 6, 2021)

tropics said:


> Onion Soup


Just saved that to a file . With the rest of the things I've tried from you . It's all been fantastic so far . I bet this is the same . Thanks !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2021)

I'll be making FOS here, this week. We REALLY LOVE IT. This is a recipe I have made some 30 years now. And YES you can divide in Half...JJ

JJ's French Onion Soup

10 Pounds Sweet Onions, French Cut, root to stem.
2 Stick Butter
1 Cup AP Flour
2 Boxes 12Cups, Beef Broth
2 Boxes, 12 Cups Chicken Broth
1 small pack Fresh Thyme, tied. About 16 sprigs.
1 teaspoon Fresh Grated Nutmeg
2 each large Bay leaves
2 Tablespoon Kitchen Bouquet
1/4 Cup Sherry, optional.
S & P to taste
CHEF'S secret...2 Tablespoons Maggi Liquid Seasoning...Don't tell.

Caramelize the Onions in Butter, over medium heat, stirring frequently.  Do Not use a Non-stick pan!
As a Brown Fonde forms in the pan, add 1/2 Cup Broth to deglaze. Continue cooking, developing Fonde and deglazing until Onions are a Milk Chocolate Brown and Broth is evaporated. Takes about 45 minutes.
Add the 1 Cup of Flour an stir well  to make a Roux..
Deglaze once more, 2 Cups Broth and add Onions and remaining ingredients to a 12 Quart Stock Pot.
Bring to a Boil, Reduce to Simmer and cook 1 hour.
Add S & P to taste.

Make Up...

Assemble 16oz Crocks or Heat Proof Bowls.
Slice a French Baguette into 1 1/2" Slices and Toast until golden, Butter if desired.
Slice 1 Pound packages of Mozzarella Cheese into 1/4 -3/8" Slabs across the face. Around 3-4 ounces each (Yes we like A LOT of Cheese!).
Equally Thick slices of Gruyere, Monterey Jack, Swiss or Provolone all work or Coarse Grate the Cheeses and Blend different types.
Fill Crocks to 1/2" below the rim, about 14 ounces. Top with 1-2 Slices of Bread an cover with 4 ounces of Cheese.
Broil until Cheese is Melted and Browned, Serve on small plates.
Makes about 16 servings...Freezes well!


----------



## radioguy (Mar 6, 2021)

My wife has been making Martha Stewart's recipe for a long  time.  Starts with bacon!

RG









						Onion Soup 101
					

Onion Soup 101




					www.marthastewart.com


----------



## jmusser (Mar 6, 2021)

Thank you very much all! We always order this when we are out and the wife was looking for a recipe. I simply explained that the silly BBQ site will come through. As predicted, my friends as SMF came through! Appreciate all the help all!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2021)

You are Welcome. It's pretty rare for a member to ask for a Recipe and Nobody has ever heard of it...JJ


----------



## schlotz (Mar 7, 2021)

chef jimmyj
 If one wanted to reduce the sweetness from the carmelized onions, what would you suggest?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 7, 2021)

For one, use regular old, small Yellow Storage Onions. They have less sugar than Sweet Onions.
Not Caramelizing too heavily, peanut butter colored rather than milk chocolate brown. Lastly, adding some Acid as in Vinegar. Sherry Vinegar or Malt Vinegar, added to taste, would balance the sweetness...JJ


----------



## schlotz (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks 

 chef jimmyj
 !


----------



## jmusser (Mar 25, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> Famous-Barr's French Onion Soup Recipe
> 
> 
> This is the original recipe, to which I substituted spelt flour for wheat, and made my own beef broth (used Pacific Natural Organic for calories).  Bread and cheese for serving not included in nutrition information.
> ...


Tried this one and came out pretty good. Was salty but I used the Better than Buillion and think I was too generous. Amazed at how much the onions cooked down over that time. Looking to chip away at all these and made a few small adjustments on this for my tastes. Appreciate all the help!


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 25, 2021)

That looks delicious Jarod!  Exactly the way I like it.  Nice work.


----------



## Keybab (Jan 23, 2022)

I am sure there is no one there knowing your food cravings, so if you want to find a recipe suitable for you, you must enter all of the sites with recipes and try them until you find the best one for you.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 23, 2022)

Another great recipe is on YouTube. Hunt down All Things BBQ (ATBBQ) and Chef Tom’s soup recipe on the smoker.


----------



## jmusser (Jan 26, 2022)

Well the bump to this old thread got me started on it again. I did the same Barr's recipe but changed my take a bit. I didadd more  unsalted butter and boxed broth. I also added the white wine this time. Much better on salt level and came out better than last time. Wifey said she likes a bit more broth-ey, so I might more stock or less of the flour. Cheers to soup season!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 26, 2022)

jmusser said:


> Well the bump to this old thread got me started on it again. I did the same Barr's recipe but changed my take a bit. I didadd more  unsalted butter and boxed broth. I also added the white wine this time. Much better on salt level and came out better than last time. Wifey said she likes a bit more broth-ey, so I might more stock or less of the flour. Cheers to soup season!


I did this recipe a while back.. Not sure if its what you and your wife would like but it is "broth-ey" and I really enjoyed it!!. Sam the cooking guy has a lot of great videos!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 28, 2022)

Although I've never made this I'll add it as I've always been a fan of Jacque Pepin.






						Jacques Pepin's Onion Soup Gratinee Recipe - Food.com
					

This is an amazingly easy way to make classic French Onion Soup.  The quality of your stock will determine the quality of the soup.  This makes four l




					www.food.com
				




I would be tempted to use beef stock instead of chicken since it's what I'm used to.


----------

